

Tell HN: Free access to Safari Books Online - tomsaffell

I suspect this isn't new, but it was news to me, so maybe it is to you too.<p>I really hope I'm not spoiling a well kept secret here, and I have my fingers crossed that this isn't going to affect access...<p>Membership of the Peninsula Library System (which is free to those resident on the San Francisco peninsula) allows free access to Safari Books Online. It appears to be the entire catalog, and unlimited in quantity, though I can't find any statement online to verify that.<p>If you use it, but don't abuse it.
======
siong1987
What's the link?

~~~
wonka
<http://www.plsinfo.org/getanswers/databases.htm>

-> [http://ezproxy.plsinfo.org:2048/login?url=http://proquestcom...](http://ezproxy.plsinfo.org:2048/login?url=http://proquestcombo.safaribooksonline.com/?uicode=califa)

